# Undefined index



## Rockfang (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm getting a bunch of Undefined index errors when I try to view gOnline.  I'm using IE 7.  Is anyone else getting these problems, or are they just on my end? I can providea screenshot if needed.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 4, 2008)

Rockfang said:
			
		

> I'm getting a bunch of Undefined index errors when I try to view gOnline.  I'm using IE 7.  Is anyone else getting these problems, or are they just on my end? I can providea screenshot if needed.



Yep, me too (Firefox and IE).  Looks like something's gone tits up somewhere.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 4, 2008)

Should be fixed now?


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 4, 2008)

Oak Harbor, WA, USA?

Hmm... Yes, I know of that place...


----------



## Rockfang (Sep 4, 2008)

@shaunj66: It does indeed work fine now. Thank you.

@Haruhi:  Oh?


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah. I'm not there now, but still close.


----------

